# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te postoni nje status Facebook-u te shkruar kokeposhte

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Se pari shkojme ne websitin FlipText
Shkruajme ne kutine e pare cfaredo qe duam dhe ne kutine e dyte do te dale teksti i shkruar kokeposhte.

Mund ti beni copy dhe ta hidhni ne facebook apo cdo vend tjeter qe doni.

ǝɹɐɟ ǝʇɥǝן ǝ

----------


## PINK

Po pse ta shkruajme kokeposhte? lol

----------


## mia@

Intetesante, por po  shkruajti ndonje nga friendsat e mi ashtu e unfrienda direkt.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Intetesante, por po  shkruajti ndonje nga friendsat e mi ashtu e unfrienda direkt.


ahaha goce dembele s'ta mban te lexosh shkrime qe kerkojne pak pune :P

----------


## mia@

Eh lonee pak mezi i kuptojme cfare duan te thone me mendimet e tyre filozofike apo me nje rresht, po do rrime  do deshifrojme dhe shkrimin. nahhh.  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hahaha mia jam dakort me ty

----------


## Elian70

> Se pari shkojme ne websitin FlipText
> Shkruajme ne kutine e pare cfaredo qe duam dhe ne kutine e dyte do te dale teksti i shkruar kokeposhte.
> 
> Mund ti beni copy dhe ta hidhni ne facebook apo cdo vend tjeter qe doni.
> 
> ǝɹɐɟ ǝʇɥǝן ǝ


beji mirror me fotoshop per te krishteret se lexojne nga e majta ne te djathte...

----------


## benseven11

Provo shkruaj komplet postin kokposht
dhe gjithe forumi do rrotulloje monitorin
kokeposhte ta lexoje lol
====
ןoן ǝظoxǝן ɐʇ ǝʇɥsodǝʞoʞ 
uıɹoʇıuoɯ ǝظoןןnʇoɹɹ op ıɯnɹoɟ ǝɥʇıظb ǝɥp 
ʇɥsodʞoʞ uıʇsod ʇǝןdɯoʞ ظɐnɹʞɥs oʌoɹd

----------

